# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  آخررررررررررر نيسان

## أميرة قوس النصر

آخر نيسان



















كما اعتاد دوما ارتدى بدلته السوادء واجتهد بتلميع حذائه ونظر لوجهه خالي المعالم ولم يتكلم سار كالرجل الالي متجها نحو الباب نظر لساعه الحائط المكسورة والمتوقفه ولردائة الابيض المعلق فتناوله ورمى به داخل سيارته  وجلس حاملا ملامحة التي لا تدل على شيئ ايضا خلف المقود ، نظر للمراءة ولهاتفه الذي لم يتوقف عن الرنين 
وقال لنفسه : لماذا ؟
نظر للمراة مرة اخرى وبصوت خافت ردد :لماذا ؟

ثم التفت  باحثا عن شئي وبسرعه عاد للبيت اخذ يبحث بطريقة هستيرية الى ان وجد مجموعه الاوراق نظر اليها وغادر مسرعا وهو يحمل تلك الاوراق وكانها طفل يخاف ان يضيع 

هذا الكتاب لها ويجب ان يسلمه لها هي وحدها فكل كلمة كتبت كانت لاجلها 
لعيونها نطقت كلماته فقال انها :
في عينيك يا حبيبتي
ارى قدري المحتوم
و ارى قياصره تسيرني
وعلى ضفاف شفتيك
ترميني قتيلا
و من وحي ابتسماتك الخرافيه
ارى النجوم تتلألأ في قعر البحار
و اسمع اصوات الفراشات
وا عود من تلك الممالك
كالغروب ...... حزينا

انها لها وستبقى اميرة حروفه ملاكه الصغير 
اليوم سيراها لا يهم ما حصل المهم انها ستبقى له للابد 
اوقف سيارته  ونظر للاوراق التي في يده وضعها بلطف على المقعد ونزل ليشرب سيجارته بعيدا عن سيارته كان الجو باردا والصقيع تسلل ليديه فوضع يديه داخل جيوبة واتطمت يده بتلك الورقة التي كان قد دسها قبل اسبوع داخل سترته امسكها ، وكانه رأى شبحا ارتجفت يديه وهو يفتحها 

وبدات عيناه تقرأ تلك الكلمات :

قبلي انتِ عاديّة
كأي ورقةٍ
من الكونِ مرمية
فزرعتكِ بالشِعر
امرأةً استثنائية
وصارت هوامشي التي كتبتها
لأنوثتكِ اصلَ الهوية
فنحتُّ من ضوءِ عينيكِ
غيوماً ذهبية
و من لون خديكِ
مستحثاتٍ روحية
فكانت خطيئتي أنني عشقت من بني البشر
وادّعيت أنّها حورية
و تواطأت مع الملائكة
و وهبت الجنةَ لإنسية

أكانت تستحق ملاكه ذلك الهجاء ؟
أكان يدرك بأنه لم يحيمها وانه هناك ايادي خفيه تسللت لتمحي ذلك الحب 
وليتجرأ قلمه لاول مرة ع نسج كلمات غير كلماته الغزلية ؟
كيف سيسامح نفسه الان ؟
كل ما حدث حدث فجئة وبسرعه 
كان يدرك انها صعبة المنال وانه لن يصل اليها ابدا الا بمعجزة من ربه 
عشقها بصمت وتجمعت حروفه لتصف حبه  بصدق 
وهيه احبته نعم حصل ذلك، تلك المعجزة حصلت 
فالمشاعر الصادقة  دائما تنتصر 
لكن الايادي الخفية تدخلت وسممت كل زهور الحب في قلبه 
لم يستمع لها ولم يعطيها مجالا للتبرير 
تقبل كل اتهاماتها  واستمع لكل المقربين وكانها لم تكن اقرب من نفسه له
لن يلوم احد الان فلن بفيد اللوم احد
ذلك اليوم اكتشف كم كان ظالما اسرع ليرها وليطلب الصفح منها 
كان يحتاج لان يراها فطالما منع عيونه ان لا تراها 
وطالما اسكت دقات قلبه عندما كانت تقف بقربه متجاهلا وجودها
مارس دور القاضي الظالم قرر ان يغادر حياتها وبصمت 
تألم  و بنفس القلم الذي تعود على نطق كلمات الغزل هاجها
هيه تألمت وحاولت ان تدافع عن نفسها لكنه لم يسمعها 
تذكر انها احست انها تختنق وانها لا تريد ان تبقى 
في لحظة قررت انها لن تعيش اكثر
دخلت غرفتها وكتبت رسالتها 
وبصمت دخلت غرفة صغيره اغلقت الباب بعد ان حملت جرة الغاز وفتحتها 
كانت تمسك ورقة  تكتب فيها 
يا رحلةً في مدى النسيان موجعةً .. ما كان أغنى الهوى عنها و أغنانا

ظلت تكتب الى ان توقف قلمها عن الكتابة للابد وانتهى وجعها للابد
 كان يقف تحت منزلها مترددا في الصعود فبماذا يسعرف عن نفسه للاهلها؟
اراد ان يراها وهو لا يعلم في اي اطابق تسكن  لكنه  صوتا عاليا افقده صوابه عندما سمع صوتا ينادي : جيهااااااااااااااااان
اصاب جسمه كهربا وخفق قلبه بسرعه وصعد ومن بعيد وقف فاتحا عيونه واجتمع الجيران 
و وصوت العويل بدأ يعلو ومن يدخل يخرج قائلا : لا حول الله  ماتت 
 نظر وكانه في كابوس واخذ يعيد كلماتهم في راسه : ماتت؟
وهل تموت الملائكة؟
 قطعت ذكرياته صوت زمامير السيارات التي بدأت تعلو لانه الاشارة اصبحت خضراء
واستانف سيرة الى ان وصل للمكان امسك الاوراق وسار متجها لموعده 
ووقف مبتسما قائلا لها : لقد جئتك ... لم اتاخر اليس كذلك 
 انظري احضرت لك هذا انها مسودة الكتاب 
حبيبتي هذا كتابك لك 
كل هذه الاشعار كتبتها لك انتي 
انظري واخذ يعرض اوراق التي بدأت تتطاير 
ثم نظر لحوله وكانه افاق من ما كان فيه ونظر لقبرها وجثى على ركبيته 
قائلا : لماذا ؟
اجيبني لماذا ؟ لماذا استسلمتي هل فعلا صدقتي انني قادر على ان ابتعد عنك
هل فعلا صدقتي انني كرهتك
غبيه !!!
انتي غبيه ، وجبانة وانانية ،وغمرت الدموع عينية ووضع يده على قبرها وأكمل قائلا :

أنا لا أحاول اقناعكِ أنني أحبكِ 

أنا لا أحوال ترتيب مشاعري 

أنا لست بموقع المبادر اصلاً 

لكنني يا عميقة الوجود 

متورطٌ بكِ 

لا خيار لي الا انتِ 

لا أُتقن شيئاً سوى ان أُحبكِ 

فعندما أضجر من طفولتكِ السخيفة .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أعثرُ بشعاع ضوء .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أقرر أن أحب انثىً شهية لتبادل العشق .. أُحبكِ 

عندما لا يبقى ما يبرر حُبكِ .. أُحبكِ 

عندما أجمع كل عُشاقي اليكِ و أُصدر المرسوم الاخير بأن لا أحبكِ .. أحبكِ


ثم صمت وضع راسه على قبرها وصمت 
نحن البشر لا نسمع بعضنا البعض و احيانا نبتعد بسلبيه تمزق بعضنا بظلمنا لهم 
اغمض عينه الممتلئ بالدموع وهناك من قال يومها انه لم يفتحهما بعد ذلك ابدا ...............


تمت 
أميرة قوس النصر 



همسة : الكلمات الشعرية لشاعر نيسان

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (69): 

رووووووووووووووعه
فيها من الابداع الكثير

مميزه في الطرح
لكنها طويله جدا :Icon13:

----------


## غسان

_ ابدعتِ مها ..._

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلمات رائعة  :7anoon:

----------


## وردة الأمل

كلمات رائعة ابدعتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> رووووووووووووووعه
> فيها من الابداع الكثير
> 
> مميزه في الطرح
> لكنها طويله جدا


شكرا محمد هلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _ ابدعتِ مها ..._


 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كلمات رائعة ابدعتي


 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كلمات رائعة ابدعتي


اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## احلام

رائعة مها ..تنقل الى الخواطر

----------


## وسام المصري

كلمات جميلة

----------

